# Temp hemodialysis catheter



## beaches8 (Jan 30, 2011)

Procedure note: Right femoral vein temporary hemodialysis catheter
After informed consent was given the patient. Patient was taken to hemodialysis room. His right groin was clean and draped in a sterile fashion. About 4 cc of 1% lidocaine solution were infused for local anesthesia. At that point the catheter needle was placed into his right femoral vein. A wire was placed through the catheter, subsequently a cut was made using a #11 blade. The femoral vein was then dilated x2. A 19.5 cm temporary hemodialysis catheter was placed and flushed with normal saline. There were no complications. The patient tolerated the procedure without problems.

Physician dilated vein, can anyone help with this code???

Thanks!!


----------

